# Miranda Sensorex II



## rdnzl (Mar 13, 2019)

I picked up this nice Sensorex II package today.  Everything works, and is in very nice condition.  I don't know much about Miranda cameras, except for what I googled a few days ago. It seems like a pretty decent quality setup.  Anyone shoot one of these?


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 13, 2019)

I have a Sensorex ... not the II, with a different viewfinder. Haven't shot it yet but I agree, the quality seems good.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2019)

The original Sensorex was my first 35mm SLR.  Well built, decent optics and some really cool features like the removable/interchangeable viewfinder and the shutter release in a much more sensible location than almost any other SLR.  They were an attempt to build quality at a decent price.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2019)

I thought Mirandas had both an internal and an external bayonet mount? Somewhat similar to the system used in old CONTAX rangefinders?


----------



## compur (Mar 13, 2019)

Mirandas are well made (excepting the last model DX-3) cameras with advanced features for their day like interchangeable prisms and some models have spot meters. The bodies have two lens mounts -- a 44mm screw mount (for the older lenses) and a bayonet mount for the newer ones. The bayonet lenses evolved adding automatic features that the later bodies provided. The last lens line was the E series followed by the EC series.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 13, 2019)

I shot one for a day. My nephew and I swapped cameras (Nikon F) for a day this past summer. It was a bayonet style lens, I think it was a 50mm 1.8 Miranda lens. It was sharp. I didn't use the meter, I just used sunny 16. The meter worked but I didn't trust it, it seemed off by a couple stops. The images I took were properly exposed, the first one I took, with meter was under exposed. Strange shutter button placement but it actually made more sense. The build quality was excellent, reminded me of my F2. Smooth operation all the way around. I kept going for the shutter on top, took about a quarter roll to get away from it. He worked at a thrift store and bought for like $5 and it was in excellent condition. He really liked my F and he ended up buying one with a waist level finder.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 13, 2019)

Not familiar with the Mirandas but I like the looks of it. I have vintage cameras that have features in different places and it just takes stopping and thinking for a sec what camera I'm using. That or I can almost whack myself in the forehead switching back and forth! lol You get used to it. 

Have fun with it.


----------



## rdnzl (Mar 13, 2019)

It is pretty nice that it came with the boxes and the manual. I wonder how many of those are still left after all these years?
The case is also like new.

There is even a clear plastic piece that fits into the shoe to protect it when not being used. It is embossed with Miranda in the plastic. Nice touch.

Something else I think I am going to like is the "coupler" for the lens makes a great "tab' for changing the aperture. No looking for a ring. The tab does it. And the feel of the "action" is very smooth, with a quality feel to it.


----------



## compur (Mar 13, 2019)

The Miranda bayonet mount is also very quick to mount or remove lenses. You only have to turn it a short distance but it is secure.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I thought Mirandas had both an internal and an external bayonet mount? Somewhat similar to the system used in old CONTAX rangefinders?


Earlier models had both a 'K' thread mount and a bayonet.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2019)

It  has been 30+ years since I have handled a Miranda...


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 13, 2019)

...


----------



## rdnzl (Mar 13, 2019)

Derrel said:


> It  has been 30+ years since I have handled a Miranda...


Have you been read your Mirandas?


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 13, 2019)

You don't have to answer that Derrel


----------



## rdnzl (Mar 27, 2019)

A question for youse guys..….if I use an LR44 battery (1.5v) instead of the 1.34v battery, would it make sense to adjust the ISO to compensate for the overactive meter?  That is, when using ISO 100 film, set the camera for ISO 50? In my little pea brain, it seems to make sense.


----------



## compur (Mar 27, 2019)

rdnzl said:


> A question for youse guys..….if I use an LR44 battery (1.5v) instead of the 1.34v battery, would it make sense to adjust the ISO to compensate for the overactive meter?



Yes, but you don't really know how much to compensate or in which direction without testing.

I suggest testing with a #675 zinc air battery (1.3v) and then your LR44 to see what the difference is.

Or, you can just use the #675 batteries but they don't seem to last very long. They are the same size as the LR44.


----------



## rdnzl (Mar 27, 2019)

I have the Wein Cell batteries, but they irritate me because they start losing life the minute you activate them, and even it the camera is off, they still are discharging.


----------



## compur (Mar 28, 2019)

It's the same with the #675 batteries.


----------



## rdnzl (Mar 28, 2019)

I wonder if removing the Wein Cells and putting the sticker back on would stop the reaction? Or is it that once its started, it can't be stopped, and they react until they exhaust the fuel?


----------



## cgw (Mar 28, 2019)

Either live with the cost and bother of zinc-airs or get an incident meter. Not much choice for merc cell-powered oldies.


----------



## compur (Mar 28, 2019)

rdnzl said:


> I wonder if removing the Wein Cells and putting the sticker back on would stop the reaction? Or is it that once its started, it can't be stopped, and they react until they exhaust the fuel?



Removing the battery is OK but putting the tab back on won't extend the life of the battery.

I suggest only using a zinc air battery to test it against an alkaline cell so you can use the alkaline cell along with appropriate meter compensation.


----------



## NGH (Sep 13, 2019)

I just joined but saw this and thought I would comment (even though this thread is a few months old).  I  have the predecessor to this camera and it is a big favourite, definitely my preferred film SLR.
The glass is excellent in my opinion and everything just works so well.  I know many of these had reliability problems but if you find a good one now they are great cameras.
Hope you are getting good use out of your Sensorex II, have you got images out there to see?


----------

